# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma v.2.27.19. New models in the list

## asaad wahsh

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Sigma Software v.2.27.19**Android ADB Tab:*1. New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Altice S20* (MT6580)
♦ *Avvio 752* (MT6572)
♦ *Azumi kirei A45D* (MT6570)
♦ *Azumi A55q Pro* (MT6580)
♦ *Casper VIA V8C* (MT6592)
♦ *Maxwest Astro X55s* (MT6580)
♦ *NUU Mobile A1 Truconnect* (MT6580)
♦ *NUU N5001L* (MT6735)2. We have fixed minor customer-reported issues.*QCOM Tab:*1. Released *FRP remove* feature for:*♦ Moto G5s Plus XT1800 
♦ Moto G5s Plus XT1801
♦ Moto G5 XT1670
♦ ZTE Blade v8 mini* 2. Released *Repair IMEI*, *Get bootloader code*, *FRP and ID remove*,  *Change provider (vendor/country)* features for *Huawei*:*♦ Y7 2018
♦ LDN-L01
♦ LDN-L21
♦ LDN-LX3* *HiSilicon Tab:*Added *Unlock*, *IMEI repair*, *Get bootloader code*,  *FRP and ID remove* features support for *Huawei*:*♦ Honor WaterPlay 10.1 
♦ HDN-L09
♦ MediaPad M5 Pro 10.8
♦ CMR-AL19
♦ CMR-AL09
♦ Enjoy 8 Plus 
♦ FLA-AL00
♦ FLA-AL10
♦ FLA-AL20
♦ FLA-L22
♦ FLA-LX2*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابة حبيبي_

----------

